# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #7: Group Pledges

## Eddie

*Project Update #7: Group Pledges*Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like

While I was answering a recent question in the comments section, I realized that we haven't properly communicated an important idea about the project: Group Pledges.
Let's say that you're a member of a group (a club, a Maker Space, a school, a Robotics Team, etc) that would like to back our project jointly. An easy way to do this is to let your members know and encourage them to back our project at whatever level you decide is appropriate by backing us at the Price Freeze reward level ($100 or more). We would be happy to aggregate all those pledges into a single "Group" pledge at the end of our Kickstarter campaign. 
If you decide to use this approach, please just have all the backers in the group let us know via email that you're doing this together and what the group name is, and who is the main contact for the group. And we'll take care of all the logistics behind it. We'll even let the main contact know who has already pledged and what the current total amount is (via email) - so you can manage the process easily.
Please let me know if you have further questions.
Ben Reytblat.

----------

